# Kenshaw @ Co. Liquid Opodeldo?



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a quick question. How much is (Kenshaw @ Co. Liquid Opodeldo), its a druggist out of Boston 1846-1858, Flint glass w/flared lip OP


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 29, 2011)

opodeldoc, sorry


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 29, 2011)

Dont think I have seen one for sale. Can you post a photo?


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 29, 2011)

pic


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 29, 2011)

The only thing I was able to find out about this bottle is that in the Digger O'dell pontil  Med encyclopedia he has it listed as extreamly rare. Ive found pics of it  but I 've yet to know what it last sold for or its approximate value


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 29, 2011)

Im sorry to say Im running on no sleep in 24 hours I wrote kenshaw but ment to write henshaw


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 30, 2011)

> henshaw


 
 Ah..that helps.
 I have seen a couple of those. Henshaw worked with several druggist firms in boston.
 The photo in the medicine nexus looks like it might be the one you have or very similar.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually took the photo from the nexus because at the this time mine was soaking.


----------



## appliedlips (May 3, 2011)

I sold a similar pontilled flintglass bottle embossed Rice Henshaw's Liquid Opodeldoc years ago for around $350.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2011)

David Henshaw was a wholesale druggist and paint 
 dealer at 80 State Street, in 1816, and in 1818, with David 
 Rice, formed the firm of Rice & Henshaw at 27 or 28 
 India Street. In 1821, it was Rice, Henshaw & Co. 
 John Henshaw joining the firm, and they kept together 
 under the same name for several years. In 1827 and 1828, 
 it was David & John Henshaw & Co., (Charles Henshaw 
 being the junior partner) at 33 India Street. In 1829, 
 David Henshaw retired and Charles and John continued 
 for several years as Henshaw & Co., at the same place, 
 and David was appointed Collector of Port of Boston, 
 for four years beginning about 1830. In 1839 and for 
 six or eight years thereafter, Henshaw, Ward & Co. 
 were at 36 India Street, and did a very large business. 
 The firm was then composed of John Henshaw, and 
 William, J. W., and J. T. Ward. William Ward had 
 been hi the drug business for himself at 26 or 27 India 
 Street, corner of Milk Street, in 1835, and the next year 
 it was William Ward & Co., with Jos. W. Ward as 
 junior. In 1850, it was Henshaw, Edmunds & Co., 
 composed of John and J. Andrew Henshaw, and Benjamin 
 F. and J. L. Edmunds, who continued the old Henshaw 
 business at 36 India Street, and the following year 
 Benjamin F. Edmunds and J. Andrew Henshaw were 
 alone at the same place. The next three years it was 
 Henshaw, Edmunds & Co., George S. Shaw being the 
 junior partner, still at the same place. The following 
 year it was Henshaw, Edmunds & Shaw, and in 1857 
 and 1858 it was Henshaw & Co., composed of John and 
 J. Andrew Henshaw, still at 36 India Street. When 
 John Henshaw retired from Henshaw & Co., Charles 
 continued alone and in 1842 was at 4 Central Wharf. 
 In 1842 Charles C. Henshaw was alone in drugs and 
 paints at 110 State Street the next year it being 
 Henshaw & Whitney. In 1844, Charles C. was again 
 alone and the following year went into partnership 
 at 51 Chatham Street, with John N. Randall, as Henshaw 
 & Randall elsewhere referred to. 
READ MORE


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 3, 2011)

For bruises, sprains, rheumatisms, &c. Dr. Steer's chemicalopodeldoc : sold by Rice & Henshaw, no. 27 India-Street, Boston, where may also be had all kinds of medicines, paints, and dye-stuffs
 Nothing more without a library card.
 http://sunzi.lib.hku.hk/ER/detail/hkul/3912309


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (May 3, 2011)

thanks all for the info


----------

